
Reddit Co-Founder Coming To Brooklyn, Wants To Invest In Your Startup - icey
http://www.businessinsider.com/reddit-co-founder-coming-to-brooklyn-2010-8
======
pinksoda
He's a cool guy with a great personality but Reddit was his first startup and
it had a tiny exit, certainly not enough for angel investing. I don't see
angel investing as the next logical step for him.

I'd like to see him pull off another startup and grow it to be as big as
Reddit is, then everyone would know it wasn't just luck and would have much
more confidence in him.

As an angel investor, what is he bringing to the table? He has some experience
with startups but not a whole lot. He was a non-technical co-founder and spent
most of his time using Reddit like any other user. He didn't do any coding,
scaling, or sysadmin work. Reddit isn't even profitable.

He did draw the Reddit alien though...

~~~
tomhoward
As a recipient of angel funding from several investors including Alexis, I can
tell you he's one of the very best you could hope for.

Sure, he's not a hacker and he doesn't pretend to be. An angel doesn't need to
be.

But his insights into cultivating and maintaining a highly engaged online
community, developed over four years both before and after Reddit's
acquisition, could be trumped by very few people in the world if any.

Alexis has already made small, early-stage investments in about 10-15
companies. He invests in companies where he is excited by the concept and the
founders, and he goes far beyond the norm in offering advice, moral support,
and of course mascot design.

I'd strongly recommend him to any startup that was lucky enough to rouse his
interest.

